# Metal filter?



## Banky (Jul 25, 2006)

While cleaning my cheapo pipe, i found a little metal piece that appears to act as a filter. Has anyone had these? is it better to leave it out?


----------



## Plazma (Mar 11, 2009)

Banky said:


> While cleaning my cheapo pipe, i found a little metal piece that appears to act as a filter. Has anyone had these? is it better to leave it out?


Had this question a few weeks ago, I was told its somthing called a Stinger and was supposed to aid in cooling down the smoke.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

I removed mine. I didn't see the need. It just seemed like something to restrict the flow of air.


----------



## Plazma (Mar 11, 2009)

bigkev77 said:


> I removed mine. I didn't see the need. It just seemed like something to restrict the flow of air.


That was actually the concensus from my thread, that the difference was negligable at best.


----------



## dillonmcmurphy (Aug 5, 2008)

I've never smoked a pipe with one, so I can't tell you how they smoke. But I can tell you that in theory they are supposed to cool the smoke, collect condensation, and prevent small pieces of tobacco from the bowl from being sucked into your mouth. How well they really work, I don't know.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

They are quite effective at hiding the tell-tale gurgle in your pipe which tells you that you need to remove the moisture with a pipe cleaner. Instead the metal filter collects and hides the condensation until it collects more than it can hold and you end up slurping a mouthful of sludge, effectively ruining your smoke. 

That's what they're good for, IMHO. If you have to use a filter, I recommend an absorbent one rather than a metal one.


----------



## strider72 (Jan 25, 2009)

This is also called "drinkless" by Kaywoodie too?? I have two pipes by Kaywoodie that have the drinkless setup. They smoke alright but you're correct... you get a slurp eventually.


----------



## CrimsonKing (Mar 11, 2009)

I believe I had one in my pipe. It gave off a nasty chemical taste and seriously restricted airflow. I tossed it.


----------

